# Ginger Beer



## debodun (Nov 26, 2016)

While ginger ale is prevalent and available in any market, why is ginger beer so difficult to find and when you do, it very expensive?


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 26, 2016)

We love ginger beer and yes, it is hard to find and usually pretty pricey.  Guess the American palette doesn't appreciate it although I would suggest it is easier to find in some regions than others.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 26, 2016)

Are you talking about a ginger beer with alcohol or without? There's a non-alcoholic one called Reed's that's a little pricey but not that much compared to other specialty beers. http://reedsinc.com/product/reeds-extra-ginger-brew/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2016)

I have a few old stoneware ginger beer bottles kicking around but I don't believe I have ever tasted real ginger beer.

Wegman's has a brand in some stores called Crabbies and I've seen it in Walmart.

Maybe it's time for me to give it a try!


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> Are you talking about a ginger beer with alcohol or without?



Without - like ginger ale - a soft drink.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 26, 2016)

I agree with BlondieBoomer that Reed's is an excellent ginger beer. Even in my small town I can get it at the local food store.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 26, 2016)

Gosling's Ginger beer and Gosling's Black Seal rum.  The only true Dark 'n Stormy!!!


----------

